# Joachim - prononciation



## yuechu

Bonjour,

Comment prononcez-vous le prénom et nom de famille "Joachim" en français ? (Par exemple, celui du violoniste Joseph Joachim — Wikipédia du XIXe siècle)
\ʒɔ.a.ʃɛ̃\ , \ʒɔ.a.kɛ̃\ ou \ʒɔ.a.kim\ ?
Est-ce que l'une de ces prononciations est plus courante que les autres en français ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## danielc

Un ancien collègue burundais dit \ʒo.a.ʃɛ̃\. Les _o_ français peuvent être ouverts ou fermés. Mais la première option, mais avec le choix du _o, _est celle que je préfère.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dis et ai toujours entendu [ʒɔ.a.kim] pour le prénom français ; je n'ai jamais entendu autre chose. Pour un nom germanique, je dirais en revanche [*jo*.a.kim].


----------



## Bezoard

La prononciation \ʒɔ.a.ʃɛ̃\ était très courante en France dans ma jeunesse, pour le prénom français, celui du poète Joachim du Bellay.
prononciation de Joachim (Page 1) – Réflexions linguistiques – forum abclf
Pour le violoniste austro-hongrois, j'ai entendu les deux prononciations, à la française ou à l'allemande.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les Français ont pour habitude de franciser les noms étrangers. C'est un peu moins vrai de nos jours, mais c'était systématique il y a quelques siècles. Il n'est donc guère étonnant – même si c'est inhabituel pour un Helvète – que la prononciation de ce prénom en France puisse être en [-ʃɛ̃] alors que le nom original hébreu est en [-kim], que ce prénom est souvent orthographié _Joa*qu*im_ et que les prénoms dérivés comme _Achim_ ou _Kim_ se prononcent toujours [-kim].


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bezoard said:


> La prononciation \ʒɔ.a.ʃɛ̃\ était très courante en France dans ma jeunesse, pour le prénom français, celui du poète Joachim du Bellay.


Je confirme ; d'ailleurs notre prof de lettres anciennes (le regretté Robert Noiville) m'avait repris alors que je le prononçais à la germanique.

Pour les autres, voir aussi  Wikipédia, note 1 :


> Prononcé /ʒɔaʃɛ̃ dy bɛlɛ/ («_Jo-a-chin_ ») selon Léon Warnant dans son _Dictionnaire de la Prononciation française_, et non /ʒoakɛ̃/ (« Jo-a-kin »), /joakɛ̃/ (« Yo-a-kin ») ni /ʒoakim/ (« Jo-a-kime »).


----------



## Bezoard

J'ajoute aux personnages célèbres en France dont le prénom Joachim est prononcé à l'ancienne, celui du prince et Roi de Naples _Joachim Murat_.
Il ne faut pas oublier que l'orthographe française de Joachim et dans une certaine mesure sa prononciation nous est venue, en français, à travers le latin d'église et non en écoutant les stations de radio allemandes !
Il se passe dans Joachim exactement ce qui s'est passé dans cet autre mot dérivé de l'hébreu : _chérubin_, de כרוב (kerūv), pluriel כרובים (keruvīm). Le son "k" est devenu "ch" chuinté et la finale "im" est nasalisée.


----------



## danielc

Je peux dire que ce collègue burundais parle avec un accent standard international. J'ai trouvé sur un site français des anciens enregistrements de nouvelles des années 30. Le prénom du ministre allemand Joachim von Ribbentrop était prononcé plus à l'allemande


----------



## Maître Capello

Et au Canada, que dites-vous habituellement pour le prénom _Joachim_ ?


----------



## jekoh

Joachim n'est pas plus un « nom étranger » que Samuel ou Simon, qui sont francisés également comme pratiquement tous les prénoms. Joachim étant plus rare, il est réinterprété _à l'étrangère_. Rien n'indique que la prononciation _Jo-a-chin _était moins courante en Suisse qu'en France par le passé.


----------



## Bezoard

Mais les Suisses peuvent être plus exposés à l'influence germanique que les Français de l'intérieur.


----------



## jekoh

Oui, bien sûr qu'ils y sont plus exposés, et que ça suffirait à expliquer que la tendance à la réinterprétation à la germanique soit plus forte qu'en France (à supposer qu'elle le soit vraiment). _Joachim_ et _Achim_ se prononcent avec [x] en allemand, donc la prononciation avec [k] est francisée quand même.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

danielc said:


> Le prénom du ministre allemand Joachim von Ribbentrop était prononcé plus à l'allemande.


... Ce qui, quelques part, ne me semble pas illogique. Ce qui l'eût été, c'eût été de le  prononcer [ri.bã.tro] (API approximatif].


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Rien n'indique que la prononciation _Jo-a-chin _était moins courante en Suisse qu'en France par le passé.


Ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Tout ce que j'ai dit est que la prononciation « à la française » est aujourd'hui totalement inusitée en Suisse, contrairement à ce qui se dit en France, et j'essayais seulement d'en trouver une raison possible.

Votre commentaire est par ailleurs parfaitement gratuit. Sur quoi vous appuyez-vous pour suggérer que la prononciation à la française ait été parfaitement courante en Suisse par le passé ? N'oubliez pas qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça, nous parlions encore le francoprovençal en Suisse romande et non le français.



jekoh said:


> _Joachim_ et _Achim_ se prononcent avec [x] en allemand


Dites plutôt *peuvent* se prononcer avec [x], car dans certaines variétés d'allemand, ils se prononcent avec un [k], comme dans les pays scandinaves.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> que la prononciation de ce prénom en France puisse être en [-ʃɛ̃] alors que le nom original hébreux est en [-kim]


La prononciation en hébreu semble plutôt être avec [x] pour la finale [-qim] et non [-kim](quoi qu'en disent certaines transcriptions). On peut écouter des enregistrements ici ou là.


----------



## Maître Capello

En hébreu moderne, en effet.  En va-t-il de même en hébreu ancien ?


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Tout ce que j'ai dit est que la prononciation « à la française » est aujourd'hui totalement inusitée en Suisse, contrairement à ce qui se dit en France, et j'essayais seulement d'en trouver une raison possible.
> 
> Votre commentaire est par ailleurs parfaitement gratuit. Sur quoi vous appuyez-vous pour suggérer que la prononciation à la française ait été parfaitement courante en Suisse par le passé ? N'oubliez pas qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça, nous parlions encore le francoprovençal en Suisse romande et non le français.


Je ne vois pas bien le rapport, mais à la même époque, en France non plus la plupart des gens ne parlaient pas le français. Je n'ai pas suggéré qu'elle était « parfaitement courante », simplement que rien n'indique qu'elle l'était moins qu'en France.

On trouve ailleurs des discussions dans lesquelles plusieurs personnes, qu'on peut supposer françaises, disent découvrir la prononciation Jo-a-chin, ou que leurs élèves en sont surpris, donc même les pratiques actuelles ne sont peut-être pas si différentes entre France et Suisse.



Maître Capello said:


> Dites plutôt *peuvent* se prononcer avec [x], car dans certaines variétés d'allemand, ils se prononcent avec un [k], comme dans les pays scandinaves.


La prononciation avec [x] semble très majoritaire, quelles sont donc ces variétés qui prononcent avec [k] et qui auraient influencé les Suisses romands ?


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Et au Canada, que dites-vous habituellement pour le prénom _Joachim_ ?


À la française. Mais pour von Ribbentrop, je comprends pourquoi on peut tenter une prononciation plus disons germanique.


----------



## Terio

Maître Capello said:


> Et au Canada, que dites-vous habituellement pour le prénom _Joachim_ ?


Au Canada (pour le prénom français), on prononce [ʒ-ᴐ-a-ʃɛ̃], [ʒo-a-ʃɛ̃], voire [ʒwa-ʃɛ̃]. Je dirais même que c'est plutôt cette prononciation avec diphtongue qui prédomine. Pour les prénoms étrangers, dans une prononciation soignée, on tentera de s'approcher de la prononciation originale : [jo-akim] si ça vient de l'allemand, [wa-kin] si ça vient de l'espagnol, etc. Mais le commun des mortel n'est pas en contact avec ces langues et la prononciation peut alors être à l'avenant.


----------



## iuytr

Pour participer, les habitants de la commune de St Joachim (département de Loire-Atlantique) disent Saint Joachin. Peut-être une prononciation bretonne ? 

On peut écouter "les Filles de St Joachim" par le groupe Sonerien Du sur le net. Ça rime avec "mettre la main à leur machin" 
​


----------



## nicduf

Un ami de mon père se prénommait Joachim et tous prononçaient son prénom comme les Bretons : Joachin .


----------



## Stéphane89

Eh bien... je me coucherai moins bête ce soir. Je n'aurais jamais imaginé que le prénom Joachim puisse se prononcer autrement que [ʒɔ.a.kim] en français, qu'il s'agisse de du Bellay, de Murat, de Von Ribbentrop ou d'un autre. Et d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un me disait qu'il s'appelle [ʒɔ.a.ʃɛ̃], je pense que je devrais lui demander de l'épeler car je ne ferais même pas le rapprochement.


----------



## yuechu

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !


----------



## clamor

Maître Capello said:


> En hébreu moderne, en effet.  En va-t-il de même en hébreu ancien ?


La variante en hébreu moderne est en fait un emprunt à l'allemand (/yiddish?).
En hébreu biblique c'était יהויקים (prononcé probablement comme [jĕhoːjaːqiːm], tibérien [jĕhojɔqim]).


----------

